# Always hunting for a new GERD remedy



## ferret119 (Oct 10, 2000)

I have a hiatus hernia, GERD and IBS caused by surgery (vagotomy) for duodenal ulcer. The GERD drives me mad because it gets to a point where I cannot bear it, and then I eventually find one random thing that stops it. This has included (not necessarily in this order): avoiding alcohol; bio yoghurt drinks; raw ginger; pepto bismol; kaolin and morphine suspension; and every anti-ulcer drug you can name. What is maddening is that just as I find something to control the symptoms, it loses its effect and I have to start all over again. Does anyone else out there have the same frustration? My fear is that eventually I will have tried everything and I will have to live out my days in agony.


----------



## Sandi1960 (Nov 14, 2003)

Your story is also mine, Hiatus Hernia, IBS, GERD...and I too have not had incredible help from medications. They seem to work for a time and then the effects die off. Right now I'm using Nexium once a day, I was on it twice a day but wanted to get it back to once incase I had a flare up and needed to be able to increase it. I too live in fear that there will be nothing that will help me. As it is the reflux isn't helped much by anything sept not eating late in the day, no coffee, and thats about it. I wake up every morning with the worse acidic taste in my mouth, I sleep poorly waking up often. IT's not a fun way to live is it.


----------



## gownowoften (Dec 5, 2003)

Hey Mates, I had the same bloody awful problem with the gullet& the endo revealed badly scarred & inflamed easophagus with damaged valve.this was the result of 18 years IBS spasms pushing the stomach contents up back thru it. I was put on Nexium 40, (the strongest you can get ) for life. Now thanks to XANGO I`m back down to two pillows, took the wooden blocks from under bed head., can now drink coffee,eat dark chocolate & even misbehave with a few Fosters.I take Nexium 20 when I over indulge.But thats all. the IBS is almost none existant & I`m actually looking forward to Xmas this year.Get onto Xango & if you cant locate some , give me a hoy! Good Luck.


----------



## Fachtna (May 22, 2002)

what on earth is xango?


----------



## AngelaSW (Aug 22, 2003)

Do a google search on Xango... there's all kinds of info available; it's a juice.Greetings,Angela


----------



## jacris (Feb 16, 2002)

Hi, I've just had a three weeks of GERD? agonising pain in chest,back,even across my shoulders and arms. I didn't know what it was, the Doc diagnosed Acid Reflux. I felt as though I had a brick on my breastbone that hurt when I moved. After several types of tablets I think it is dying down a little. You guys are frightening me, I couldn't live with this kind of pain, how do you manage to live a normal life? I thought I was having a heart attack. I have IBS, but I don't know what brought this on???


----------



## simon2004 (Jan 23, 2004)

Davo, what have you been doing for it to get relief? contact me and I will tell you what I have been doing.


----------



## jacris (Feb 16, 2002)

Hi Simon, Thanks for answering. Thankfully it has died down, for now! The Dr gave me Omprezole capsules 2 a day to start then 1 a day.I put my bed up on blocks and had 3 pillows.I still get a 'shadow' of a pain now and then which terrifies me, I would hate to get it back.The Dr said no need to have an endiscope exam as it has died down, he said come back in a month and he would cut my medication in half. But I don't know what brought it on, what caused it, or if there is any danger of it coming back. Altogether it lasted about a month. I aready eat very carefully because of my IBS. No fat,no fizzy drinks no large meals, I am now cutting down on my sugar. Don't know what else to do.


----------



## simon2004 (Jan 23, 2004)

Davo, I am certainly glad that you are not suffering as much as you were, and am certain that you appreciate the immediate relief that you can get, however it is not wise to continue on that medication any longer than necessary. They are Proton pump inhibitors: A group of drugs used to treat heartburn and peptic ulcer disease. These include omprezole (Prilosec), esomeprazole (Nexium) and pansoprazole (Prevacid). It would be wise to go check out this link Heartburn Free Without Drugs and then contact me and give me your comments.


----------

